# Old Titan 447 HPX rebuild



## pepe (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi all.

I know, I know, it is old and I should not bother but it was free and I like tools so I decided to clean it and repack it.

I changed almost every seal cleaned very well and it does works and hold pressure but I have a leak at the pressure control switch which is part number titan 702-250 which is no longer available but I was wondering if any of you might have one of this or new old stock or even maybe a used one that works.

here are some pictures of the part :

















One thing I wonder is that maybe I was missing a piece between this too but in the manual, they do not show these two pieces apart so I'm not sure.










Any leads or help will be appreciatte.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Titan 700-186 Pressure switch assembly (Replaced part # 702-250)


Titan 700-186 Pressure switch assembly (Replaced part # 702-250) Includes: Switch assembly, o-ring viton and pressure switch gasket. Fits: Epic 440e Epic 440hp, Epic 447hpx, Epic 660 and Epic 660hpx Titan parts, Speedflo parts, Wagner parts & Spraytech Paint Sprayer Parts




alltitanparts.com





half the price of a new 440


----------



## pepe (Nov 19, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Titan 700-186 Pressure switch assembly (Replaced part # 702-250)
> 
> 
> Titan 700-186 Pressure switch assembly (Replaced part # 702-250) Includes: Switch assembly, o-ring viton and pressure switch gasket. Fits: Epic 440e Epic 440hp, Epic 447hpx, Epic 660 and Epic 660hpx Titan parts, Speedflo parts, Wagner parts & Spraytech Paint Sprayer Parts
> ...


lol I did see that and I think is just way too much money for something that is 20 years old.


----------



## pepe (Nov 19, 2020)

actually, that part number is this retrofit kit Retrofit kit for 702-250 which is cool but I'm trying to find the old switch if is possible


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Since its no longer manufactured your best off if you can find an old pump. I saw an 440hp on ebay but they want $400 for it.


----------



## pepe (Nov 19, 2020)

I have been looking locally too so I'm keeping an eye


----------

